
Is elimination of vert transmission of HIV in high prevalence environs feasible? - Guereric
https://www.bmj.com/content/364/bmj.l687
======
caymanjim
I assume "vert transmission" is due to HN length limitations, but it reads
awkwardly and isn't an abbreviation commonly understood.

